# Stoddard Bottle



## Yard Lady (Nov 3, 2016)

I recently found a Stoddard glass bottle with the words Geo Burrill on it. It's about 7" tall & dark brown/amber color. The few things I could find out on it is it's very rare, rated a #2. It was made between 1845 to 1860. It has a 1" indentation on the bottom. No chips or cracks. Not sure if this is true, but I read at 1 bottle site that there might be 5 to 10 of these bottle's left?
 I'm thinking about selling it and I don't want to short myself when I do decide to sell. Can anyone please give me an idea of what I should ask for this bottle. Any info about the bottle would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks like one was on ebay a few years ago but don't know what it got? if somebody had worthpoint it may give you a idea of value. As for value I have no idea but somebody in here should know? LEON.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?384602-Geo-Burrill&highlight=Burrill


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice INK there.

Here is an advertisement (1851)

http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/101/pdfs/122.pdf

And here is a 2012 auction (Norman Heckler Auctions) listing with the selling price to boot.

http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/101/view/?lot=122

I'd say that it would fetch closer to the high estimate now, if not a bit more because of condition. I'd think 4 figures. That one doesn't fall off trees.

Ron


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 4, 2016)

Start it out at $500.00 and go from there, e-bay is monitored by all the big collectors now, so it will get a fair price, I suspect you didn't buy it??  if you did and you paid more than 500.00 start it at the price you paid.....Andy


----------



## Yard Lady (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Yard Lady (Nov 4, 2016)

Didn't buy the bottle. Found it in the river!! Wow, start at $500? Speachless! That doesn't happen very often either! Thank you very much & have a great week.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey! might as well find a good one as anything else!! it is still a rare bird, and will bring good money. I have never seen an ink like it anywhere, and I have collected bottles for over 50 years, so I think you have discovered a great bottle. one sold for 500.00 a few years ago according to the above post links. I should think you will do better. IF IT doesn't sell on e-bay for more than 500.00 send it to hecklers auction, you will pay more fees, but it might bring more than anywhere else. the trick is not to get too greedy, and trip yourself up. congrats on the find, it is right up there with the bitters I found in a house wall that had been walled up for over a hundredand ten yrs. I only got 375 for it, but it was free too me..........Andy


----------



## sandchip (Nov 5, 2016)

Great find!  We'd love to see more pictures.


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm reasonably sure that bottle would bring $1000+ at Hecklers now. I've done a bit of business with Norm Sr. Jr. and of course Greg. 
Just go the website and go to "contact us," attach a picture and your name and you will soon receive an auction estimate. The advantage here is some big collectors value Heckler's description of color, condition, and rarity over Joe Blow on Ebay. I get a very good percentage, and my costs are less than using E bay, (Hecklers does all the insurance and shipping). 
Tell them you know crazy Ron Murray from western NY and he is thinking 10% commission at most for that rare rare Ink. BTW, They will also get it cleaned if needed for $25 (under insurance).


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 5, 2016)

BTW, If you are only thinking about selling it, don't.

The very rare bottles stand to increase in value as well as any investment. 
Give the extremely rare bottle 20 years or so and you can start adding zero's.


----------



## Yard Lady (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you so much for the info Ron. I'm always checking that web site out. Will have to see what Hecklers says.


----------



## Yard Lady (Nov 5, 2016)

Now I'm thinking I should put it in our safe, forget that I put it there, & pull it out in a few years to find out how much the value has gone up! Of all the bottles I have, I've never found one worth this kind of $$.


----------



## Yard Lady (Nov 6, 2016)

Here are a few ore pics of the Stoddard bottle;


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 6, 2016)

If you could, a few good pics of the base would be great. Try to show base wear around the circumference if present and of course the indentation, which is likely an iron pontil scar.


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Kinda like this one :

Ron


----------



## Yard Lady (Nov 6, 2016)

That's what it looks like. It's 1" up the bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 7, 2016)

Like RJ2 says, If you don't need the money, put it in your safe for a few yrs, it will definitely be worth more as time goes on. heck of a lot more than the stock market.......Andy


----------

